# [SOLVED] netcfg.hlp (moved from hardware)



## mohtt (Jul 8, 2007)

Dear Sir.
First of all I'd like to thank you for your help.
My problem is when I try to connect to the net Through ADSL Modem, I get this message netcfg.hlp not found.Though it all was normal before.Pls. help.

thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: netcfg.hlp*

I am going to move you to the networking group.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: netcfg.hlp (moved from hardware)*

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## mohtt (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: netcfg.hlp (moved from hardware)*

Thank you so much.I found the answer in one of the threads,tried it worked fine.


----------



## robnlarie (Jul 30, 2007)

I just got this exact same problem. I've searched the threads and found no solution, and mohtt's solution isn't listed here. Can anyone help?


----------

